# Good Cheap 9mm



## JamesA420 (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking for some good yet cheap 9mm for range time. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Good and Cheap often don't go well together. It also depends on what you might consider "cheap." In my eyes, for example, any handgun under around $600 is considered inexpensive. If you wish to be under around $400, I'd suggest looking for a good, underused previously owned handgun. There are a lot of police trade-ins also available out there at the reasonable value. 

As far as new for around $399, I think it's very hard to beat the Walther Creed. It's got a very nice trigger, comes with two 16 round 9mm magazines, and a very comfortable grip. For what you get, I think the price is amazing. It would make a good range gun and double as an excellent home defensive pistol. 

For a somewhere around $299, the excellent Bulgarian Makarov in 9x18. This is a different 9mm than the 9mm luger which is so ubiquitous, but the ammo inexpensive and very available. I've even seen it at Walmart. Just make sure the ammo reads 9mm Makarov or 9x18. They're being imported almost new or new with two magazines, two grips and a holster. I prefer the Bulgarian to the Russian model because of the extras and I think they are a little nicer for less money. The Russian Makarov's are also well used looking, to my eyes. If looking at them, make sure the extras are listed, the two magazines, grips and holster. That's how Bulgaria is shipping them. These are surplus military and police guns. Some have never been shot. I've seen a few companies stripping away one magazine, one grip and the holster to sell separately. Not nice.

I'd personally stay away from Highpoint or the Remington R51. Taurus is ok, but I don't really think it saves you that much in this category. Your mileage may vary. For around $370, the Smith and Wesson SDVE comes to mind as a nice choice. Ruger's LC9 also does, but might be a little small. Up to you. 

Finally, if you can find one, many like the Century Zastava M88 or M88A. The "A" has a slide safety. They're made in Serbia and when you can find them, they sell between $200 and $250. Not bad for what many consider a fine handgun. They flood the market on occasion when a police or military upgrades to the CZ or some other high capacity pistol. If I purchased this gun, I'd make sure I bought a couple of extra magazines if I could at the same time. Since the Zastava is no longer produced, the magazine supply may someday be hard to find. Just a head's up. 

Anyway, those are my suggestions and I'm sure there are others. These are also my bias like suggesting not to get a Highpoint. I think they are heavy as well as poorly made and designed. Again, my first choice, if you can stand the $399 would be the Walther Creed. It's just so much gun for the price.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

JamesA420 said:


> Looking for some good yet cheap 9mm for range time. Any suggestions?


There is cheap and there is inexpensive...... Big difference.....

A lot depends and what the main use of the weapon will be.......


----------



## JamesA420 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cait43 said:


> There is cheap and there is inexpensive...... Big difference.....
> 
> A lot depends and what the main use of the weapon will be.......


Just need something for target practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Gun or Ammo?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

JamesA420 said:


> Just need something for target practice.


S&W 9mm Shield isn't a bad option. If you decide at some time you want to carry it would fit right in...........


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you mean ammo try the Federal Champion. 100 round box for $24.54 at my 2 local Walmarts. I ran 3 boxes through my SIG no problems & it's as accurate as anything I've tried. Aluminum case 115 gr fmj. For guns I agree with Craigh, that Walther Creed would be the one I'd look at first for $399. The SIG P250 SC I got a few weeks ago was also $399 but most people don't like the long double action trigger, even though it's smooth & maybe 6 pounds or so. Being DAO it's more of a carry gun than a range gun though I enjoy practicing with it. Update: I just saw a new Walther Creed for $324.99 on Gunbroker. Haven't checked elsewhere yet. Update. It's $19.44 not $24.54. I thought that was quite a price hike. Looked again & the brass Champion is $24.54, aluminum is still $19.44 for a box of 100 & I just bought 2 more boxes of it today.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...900_01_hi_point_c9_money_graphics_bra_640.jpg

Might be cheap but it comes with "Franklin's".


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

As has been suggested above, both good and cheap are imprecise terms. My first semiauto handgun was a Zastava M70 - a 9mm Tokarev with a factory thumb safety. It was inexpensive and functioned reliably. I couldn't see the sights anywhere near well enough, but that's another thing. I think the M70 is still being imported.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You don't want cheap, ever. Inexpensive perhaps, but never cheap. You will regret cheap, better to spend a few bucks more on quality.

You mention wanting it for range - stick to full size or near there, some of the smaller can be a tad harsh to shoot. S&W sd9's or M&p's, Ruger 9E's orSR9's are some examples of quality that can be had under 5 bills....


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

*opps*

good plinking ammo..... Wally world, has Perfecta ammo, 9mm is about 10$ a box... i use it for plinking in 9mm / 40 and 45acp.... if they dont have this is stock... see if they have the 200 count boxes of Winchester white box.... it should be about 48$ for 200 rounds

So ya i think i misread your post.... are you looking for 9mm ammo or a 9mm handgun? if it's a handgun, look for something like a Glock 19 or 17.. Sig p320 type, Canik TP9V2 or any of the newer Canik 9mm models... that would be your best bet for Cost vs Quality..


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Gander Mtn. has 9mm American Eagle 100 fmj for 23.99 right now. Not ok for most indoor ranges but should be ok for target practice outdoors.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Why would American Eagle FMJ not be OK for most indoor ranges?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, I've never heard of an indoor range restricting American Eagle FMJ. On the contrary, it's one of the brands/types commonly offered by ranges as practice ammo. They just tend to charge too much for it. The only ammo I see signs restricting is armor piercing and sometimes green tip. One range I know also doesn't allow FN 5.7. They claim it damages their bullet traps. 

For that matter, I don't think Federal makes American Eagle in 100 grains unless you mean 100 rnd box and that would be cheap.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Some local ranges I go to will not allow steel case ammunition. I don't think it is the steel cases so much as the fact that such ammo often has some steel in the projectile as well.

If we are talking about less expensive brass case, non-remanufactured, 9mm Luger ammunition, I have used CCI Blazer Brass, Prvi Partizan (PPU), the Monarch brass case 9mm sold by Academy Sports (which is in fact PPU ammo) with generally good results.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

One of our local indoor ranges does not allow FMJ bullets. And nothing over 1500 FPS. 22 Long rifles only, no 223, 30-30, 308 for example. No pistol that can fire rifle ammo, only 22. I am guessing it is somewhat insurance related, not sure.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

BUT does it function in your carry piece without any ISSUES? Cheap ain't Always Good. I only TRUST what works well in my case. jmho fwiw


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

yellowtr said:


> One of our local indoor ranges does not allow FMJ bullets. And nothing over 1500 FPS. 22 Long rifles only, no 223, 30-30, 308 for example. No pistol that can fire rifle ammo, only 22. I am guessing it is somewhat insurance related, not sure.


My guess is they have really cheap or light duty bullet traps. Some can only handle 22 Long Rifle. It's the only reason I could imagine.

I've never heard of a range restricting range ammo in handguns, which is generally FMJ. Are you absolutely sure you have this correct? As mentioned, pretty much every indoor range I have ever been into and who sells their own range ammo, sells FMJ for that purpose. American Eagle FMJ is extremely common at ranges. One reason they tend to prefer it is it is usually made in weaker loads and stress the bullet traps less than hollow points or semi jacketed flat points. The only weaker ammunition might be soft lead ball (swaged) or frangible bullets.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I know I am late to the discussion, but I love my Springfield Armory XDS. It is a great, reliable and highly accurate firearm. It is my primary winter carry (I carry single stack in the summer, or revolver). You can get one in that range. I was out with four others on Tuesday, and even my police officer friend was impressed enough to look into using it as a placement for his current carry, a Walther.


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

The OP posted in an ammo forum. Why would anyone think he was wanting a gun?? He wants 9mm ammo. 

I find Blazzer Brass, either 115 or 124gr FMJ to be cheap range ammo. I can get it for 10.50 a box (50 rounds).

My indoor range won't allow steel cased ammo. I'm pretty sure they recycle the brass....I would.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

White Box Winchester should be cheaply priced.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It is not as cheaply priced as it should be, IMO. On the other hand, I like the Winchester 124 grain, 9 mm NATO and can usually find it at very reasonable prices on-line.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

specgrade said:


> The OP posted in an ammo forum. Why would anyone think he was wanting a gun?? He wants 9mm ammo.


I think many of us do not pay attention to what forum a thread was posted. We might instead go to Active Topics or What's New when we arrive onsite. The OP knew he was posting in the ammo area, but the verbiage he chose could have readily been the ubiquitous "What gun should I buy" question we regularly see. We don't see as many "what's good cheap 9mm ammo" type posts, comparatively. He also didn't correct us in his second post in this thread, then disappeared. It all worked out and everyone pretty much made the correction internally. So, did you have a point other than to point out some of us made a mistake? The thread is a couple of months old and the OP has probably long since purchased his ammunition.

Stick around. I make lots of mistakes on this forum.


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

i gave the OP information that they asked for....besides my little rant. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings or cause strife in your life. Lol. Kinda funny really.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Extending the thread a little further I am now reloading 9mm 124 grn for $0.20 cents per bullet. When I reload the brass again it will be down to $0.18 cents per bullet. It will never get better than $0.16 cents per bullet. On sale I can buy it for around $0.30 cents per bullet. However, because I think I am saving money, I shoot a lot more. Shooting more wins out over the cost of bullets. Of course we don't include the price of gas to get back and forth to the range.


----------

